# Framebuilder Roland Della Santa has passed



## juvela (May 7, 2019)

-----

Sad news from Reno, NV -

https://www.bicycleretailer.com/ind...ebuilder-roland-della-santa-dies#.XNJVWWVll0q

-----


----------

